# [USA] Guam roads & highways



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Guam Highway 18*










GH-18 is a short spur route, running westward from GH-1 across from the Guam Veterans Cemetery and along onto Drydock Island, a small peninsula located in the middle of Apra Harbor and just to the south of Cabras Island. The waters of Sasa Bay are a marine preserve, making the peninsula a tourist attraction. The peninsula is home to the Marianas Yacht Club, several public beaches, and an Atlantis tourist submarine. Route 18 ends at a dead-end at the west edge of the peninsula.

*Guam Highway 27*










GH-27 also known as Hamburger Highway or Harmon Loop Road runs in a west-east direction from a junction with GH-16 to a junction with GH-1, and is located almost entirely in the southern region of the city of Dededo. The highway gets its name from the fact that it provides access to a large McDonald's restaurant located at the intersection with GH-16.

McDonald's along the GH-27


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

GH-2


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

That's a big McDonalds


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

DanielFigFoz said:


> That's a big McDonalds


On Guam there was the biggest McDonald's in the world until some years ago. But I didn't understand well if it was that one in pic, or another one that now is demolished


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

GH-14


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

GH-1 in Tamuning









By xxmachonexx


----------



## jcastro805 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Capital city gains facilities*

Some construction projects going on in Hagatna. This is the only thread I could find for Guam, so I apologize for the post not being related to Guam's highways (which I cruised for three years when my wife was stationed there )












> *PROJECT: FISHERMEN'S COOPERATIVE FACILITY
> *
> • The estimated $4 million project will renovate the more-than-30-year-old facility and repair the dock and marina. The renovation will expand the store and create classroom and meeting spaces, a snack bar and a restaurant.
> 
> ...


Read the story at http://www.guampdn.com/article/20140316/NEWS01/303160004/Capital-city-gains-facilities


----------



## thepubliccommuter (Apr 13, 2016)

Memoirs of Summer: Guam, USA
by https://thepubliccommuter.wordpress.com/



> GUAM: WHERE AMERICA’S DAY BEGINS
> 
> At last, I am finally in Guam!


https://thepubliccommuter.wordpress.com/2016/06/26/memoirs-of-summer-p2-episode-1-guam-usa/

https://thepubliccommuter.wordpress.com/2016/06/26/memoirs-of-summer-p2-episode-2-guam-usa/


----------

